# Electric Motor Selection



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Based on real life testing, racers opinions & testimony on this forum and many other forums I have put together a chart to help new people decide which T8 Motor (or ANY brand with similar KV ratings) might suit their needs. This is only a "general guide" so please feel free to chime in comments to assist in its tweeking for this an other forums where I've posted it.










Also, I will be adding runtime/ mah per minute to each of these scenarios. Other people on other forums have been assisting me here and I would value your data too, so assist by listing your "Buggy or truggy, motor kv (& Bug or Trug type), cells in lipo, the lipos MAH capacity and avg. full run time".

Example of how some have been doing it. 
"Truggy, 1700kv truggy motor, 5s, 4200mah, 15min avg runtime."

Thanks guys.


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

Good chart. I just bought a Tekin 1900 to replace my Castle 2200. 2200 has too much torque for buggy.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm going to be switching to a 1900 (as well as a buggy), the 2250 in my truck is a bit of a gas hog.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a line on a deal for a MMMV3 w/2650KV motor and 3S 5000MAH 40C battery for my conversion.

Since it's a 3S, would it perform essentially the same as a 1900-2200KV system on a 4S battery?

Or, would there still be torque issues and lower run time.

If they would be 90% the same, I probably don't want to pass the deal up.

Somebody chime in here...................


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Thats a Earl question


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes Courtney, Sutton was using 3s with a 2400kv and hauling arse in Expert last race. He had a 5300mah pack and at 330mah/min would do about 16 min run time. You can expect 15min give or take 2 min. Torque would be fine and you can fine tune with pinions. A 3s 5000mah would weight about as much as a 4s 3700mah and do about the same amount of run time.

I am still gathering more data on lipo cell milages and will modify this chart to show those in the near future for both buggy and truggy.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I have a line on a deal for a MMMV3 w/2650KV motor and 3S 5000MAH 40C battery for my conversion.
> 
> Since it's a 3S, would it perform essentially the same as a 1900-2200KV system on a 4S battery?
> 
> ...


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I know you've told me before, but what pinion were you running with that comibination Matt?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I run a MMM V3 2650 on 4s 5000mah geared 14/50. 20 min runtime on an RC8Be. Runs very well.


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

My MMM 2200 combo came with 10ga wires on the motor. The new Tekin 1900 has 12ga wires. Can I use the 12ga wires to hook up the 1900 to the MMM esc?


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

slickrick......yes you can


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

slickrick said:


> My MMM 2200 combo came with 10ga wires on the motor. The new Tekin 1900 has 12ga wires. Can I use the 12ga wires to hook up the 1900 to the MMM esc?


Like hotrod said yes you can and I recommend you do. Not only will you not really notice a performance difference but trying to soder on and off 10g wires to the Tekin is hard. The 10g dont fit real well on the tekin posts to begin with and the heat convection abilities on the Tekin are so good that the posts (along with the thick wire itself) on the tekin tend to absorb heat from your sodering gun very quickly making it harder to get soder to flow well with 10g. It can be a B**tch in otherwords doing 10g on the tekin ESC or hell, anywhere else. :headknock


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks. Yes, 12ga will be easier to solder as the terminals on
on the Tekin 1900 are small.
Now if will warm up a little, I can try out my new motor.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

are you running it in a truggy or buggy? i have a 1700 in my truggy on 4s and im lookin for a little more power, but not as much as the mamba 2200.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

hotrod, what is your run time with that 1700 in the truggy? and what packs are you using?


----------



## slickrick (Dec 4, 2009)

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> are you running it in a truggy or buggy? i have a 1700 in my truggy on 4s and im lookin for a little more power, but not as much as the mamba 2200.


I am going to install the 1900 in a RC8e on 4s.
Had the Castle 2200 in it, but even with the timing and throttle curve turned turned way down, I still got alot of wheel spin. 
I am going start off with 46/18 gearing and go from there.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

ill get right at 20min at the river but at vertigo i was getting about 23min. hyperion g3 4s 6500mah. temps are 135ish geared 15/45 any higher gearing the temps were starting to climb. i have the 2200 mamba and i can run 19min geared at 13/45 on the 4s but it has to much wheel spin and speed for me. i have tried a 11,12,13,14,15 pinions with the mamba but there is no taming it. i run the mamba v3 esc with the punch at 50% start power at lowest and no drag brak lowest motor timing and 100% epa in the radio and the throttle curve i leave linear, i have messed with it in the esc and radio but it always seems to run hotter so i leave it linear and try to be more consistant with the trigger


----------

